# 2013 Goals?



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

Its been a good year and I have enjoyed reading your guys posts all year, but with the new year upon us, what are your goals for the 2013 fishing season? I'd like to catch a saugeye over 23" and a pike, not to high of a goal but that's good so I'm not to sad if it doesn't happen needless to say I'm really excited for 2013 fishing!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

My 2013 goals: 
fish more
fish more with my 13 year old
put my 13 Y.O. on a Fish Ohio flathead...get it on video if I can
explore new water
continue to improve with the fly rod
20" smallmouth
> 26" saugeye


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Fish as much as I can and enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

I had my freezer completely full of fish by june this year. Hoping the spring bite treats me well shooting for early may this year. Bluegills, crappies, walleye, saugeye, perch getting hungry just thinking about it time to thaw another bag out. If not just can't wait to enjoy the outdoors and the thrill of fishing. Early spring = happy me.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Last year I got some good learning in, this next year I'd like to hone some skills:
-Catch a BIG hybrid!
-Get better at fly fishing!
-Get more consistent at catching saug/wall/er/eye!
-Get better at top-water fishing!
-Get better at fishing soft plastics!
-Do more fishing while I'm traveling for work!


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

-Take my kids fishing more often

-Take myself fishing more often

-Figure out where the big smallies go when it warms up!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

my goal isn't to catch a specific amount of fish. im going to have almost nothing to do this summer so my goal is to take my kayak out and fish every day as long as its not storming. my secondary goal is to try my luck at fly fishing.


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

365 fish, which i would have gotten to this year if I had fished more than a couple of times since June.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

QueticoMike said:


> Fish as much as I can and enjoy every minute of it.


... perfectly stated.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

After having shoulder surgery I realized how much it sucks to not be able to fish on perfect days! So my goals are to get out every chance I have, and to hopefully land my first king salmon while I'm up in Chicago playing ball next summer! Good Luck everyone!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Considering my line of work, I will do the same thing I did this past season and that is hope that I can get out a lot. Last year was unprecedented with my schedule.
Next seasons goal:

fish.........a lot.
Return to lake St. Clair
Tournament Largemouth Fishing
more canoe/camp and fishing trips
AEP camp and canoe
Fish the New River in WV for tanker truck smallmouth
and the most important.....smallmouth fishing in my beloved rivers and streams


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

My goal is similar to co-anglers. Get out more if work permits that. My two main fishing goals are:
Explore more and more ponds at AEP
Get out on more rivers and streams and find that 20 inch Smallie


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

*Updates in Red*

In addition to the list below I want to make more efficient use of my time on the water. So over the next few weeks I am rethinking how I carry and organize my gear, for that purpose. *[Okay, this reorganization lasted about three trips, then it was back to everything winding up in a few different boxes.]*

-Record my fishing trips better, :S and all. I currently have pretty good records of every fish I've caught over the past five years, but if I don't catch anything I don't make notes. So I want to get in the habit of making notes on each trip. *[I recorded every trip to the water through July and then I fell back to only recording catches.]*

-*[Check]*]Get out earlier in the year than I normally do
-*[Check]*]Land a new species
-*[Check]*Actually use my fly rod and catch something on it
-*[Didn't Happen]*A multi day overnight trip down one of the local rivers
-*[Check]*Find and fish new places

*[Didn't Happen]*And of course catch and release a :B 20(+) inch Micropterus dolomieu.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Catch a 20''+ smallie on the fly and catch a pike.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

Mine is to learn how to really fish. Last year i got the boat and all the equipment i need, but it felt like i was shooting darts blind folded, not knowing exactly what im supposed to do. This year i am going to learn how to fish well.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

this is easy, stay employed throught he year so I can afford to actually go fishing.. that was a real problem since Ive basically been out of work since May, that really cut into my fishing this year with high gas an all. Ive pretty much sold everything i own to keep money in the fishing funds...

Next goal, win more then the 5 tournaments we won this year, also had another 4 top 5 places.

Next goal, learn more lakes and really work on my Spring spawn patterns, that really hurt us this year.

Other then that, I hope for a safe year and no boat/trailer probs

Catfish bettter watch out this year, also, which may happen day after tomorrow, actually get out on the Ice and catch some fish LOL

Salmonid


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

I caught six bass over 7lbs this year, but never broke the 8lb mark, next year, thats the plan....The goal though is to catch my first Ohio DD, i saw atleast one at that mark, and have 2 fish this year that are haunting me. One i had hooked and it bent my hook and came unbuttoned, the other i was using a topwater and it rolled on the bait, it looked like a small carp, it was a bigun.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

The elusive 20" LMR Smallie


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow great idea for a topic. 
1. In April fish AuSable for trout
2. Win Rookie of the year in NAPRA
3. Catch a new Pr on smallies
4. Take my father in laws offers up on fishing with him up at Erie and Ft. Loramie
5. Take my wife out wading more
6. Fish happy every time out not let skunks get me down. Just relax cast and enjoy nature 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

GarrettMyers said:


> The elusive 20" LMR Smallie
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yuuuupp! Few and far between in the LMR. That is truly the trophy mark!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johnnywalleye (Jan 27, 2007)

13 inch crappie. hopefully, cj brown will deliver. if not then deer creek , if not then rocky fork, if not then paint creek, if not then caesar creek , if not then cowan, if not then acton, if not then east fork, if not then deer creek, if not then delaware , if not then alum. i am stuck at 12.5. i really don't mind being stuck at 12.5. spring is in 6 weeks. looks like another winter with no ice fishing. this years goal is a 13 in crappie for a fish ohio button. retirement is wonderful. this fishing site is a favorite. all of you old guys are a treasure. i thank you for your contributions to this site. i fished 113 days on the water in 2012. i used many of your suggestions and was rewarded. i thank you.


----------



## Stekor (Mar 25, 2012)

My goals are to continue to learn as much as possible in regards to fishing the GMR and enjoy every second I'm out there.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

johnnywalleye said:


> 13 inch crappie. hopefully, cj brown will deliver. if not then deer creek , if not then rocky fork, if not then paint creek, if not then caesar creek , if not then cowan, if not then acton, if not then east fork, if not then deer creek, if not then delaware , if not then alum. i am stuck at 12.5. i really don't mind being stuck at 12.5. spring is in 6 weeks. looks like another winter with no ice fishing. this years goal is a 13 in crappie for a fish ohio button. retirement is wonderful. this fishing site is a favorite. all of you old guys are a treasure. i thank you for your contributions to this site. i fished 113 days on the water in 2012. i used many of your suggestions and was rewarded. i thank you.


switch that list around...try cowan first..then ceasars second. or cj brown...all three are great crappie lakes!!.....heck send me a PM and I'll get ya out this spring....honestly, a 13' crappie is not at ALL hard to do in most any lakes around here...good luck and if you have any trouble gettin that crappie..let me know...


----------



## sbluestubes (Jul 22, 2011)

To catch 5% of the fish that Quetico Mike does.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

sbluestubes said:


> To catch 5% of the fish that Quetico Mike does.



...that's funny!


----------



## gray0630 (Aug 5, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone! I have been a member of the board for a few years, but have not been very active. I certainly hope that changes, as I have made a personal goal for this year...and I could use some help. (I apologize, this may be a lengthy post!)

My goal for this year is to learn how to fish. As of now, I know very little. Sure, I can drop a minnow over a brush pile and hope for a crappie strike and some other basics; however, really that is the extent of my knowledge. I plan on changing that this year. 

I have been blessed enough to get a boat (finally), it is nothing too fancy, but it works. 2007 Tracker Avalanche (18ft) with a 115hp outboard, decent GPS/Fishfinder, etc. Also, because I am a 100% disabled vet (thanks to my 3rd stint in Iraq), I get to camp in Ohio's state parks for free. Therefore, my plan is to spend a lot of weekends this year in the parks with lakes, learning how to fish, and spending as much enjoyable time as possible on the water. 

I know I will need to spend more time reading forums like this, and researching techniques and tactics...but more importantly, getting out there. Hopefully, I will also find a peer or two who may be interested in showing me some of the basics. 

I live in West Chester (northern Cinci burb), and plan on starting with the lakes/parks in this area, but will also spend some time in other regions of the state. (As of now, my wife has agreed that every-other-weekend, at a minimum is permissible to get out this spring/summer/fall.) 

Hopefully, as the year progresses I will be able to share more about how my learning curve is going...and maybe show off some catches. As of right now, I know very little about fishing for bass, saugeye, walleye, sauger, etc. but I certainly hope that will not be the case 6 months from now. 

Any advice and/or assistance will be appreciated. More importantly, I look forward to a great year of growth and some comraderie on the board and on the water!


----------



## steve113535 (Feb 7, 2012)

Heck yeah on the lake St Clair guys, that place is awesome. I saw a few people talk about AEP, I was thinking about going there in the spring this year sounds like a lot more people go than I thought.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

hope to catch some this year last year only one big gill at sharon woods


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Looking to continue to grow this year. Last year was much better than I ever gave it credit for, and I am feeling positive about the potential for 2013. I have learned so much over the past year and a lot more over the past couple months that I can't wait to put into practice.

I am going to list my goals for this year in the signature so I will see them every day and be reminded. I have never been a goal setter, as I have always been a person afraid of failure. Yet another thing to set as a goal to ovecome this year.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

E_Lin said:


> I am going to list my goals for this year in the signature so I will see them every day and be reminded. I have never been a goal setter, as I have always been a person afraid of failure. Yet another thing to set as a goal to ovecome this year.


Attaboy E_lin! 
Way to get out of the penalty box and back into the game!
Welcome back and good luck!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

hoping to stick my 1st muskie this year.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

After all these years of fishing CJ, I still have never caught a 30+ inch walleye out of the lake...I caught a 31 incher outside of CJ, but never inside the impoundment! If I ever do, I will have a mount made! This is my only yearly goal!LOL


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Two primary goals: 20 inch Ohio stream smallie and get a helluva lot better at fly fishing.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

johnnywalleye said:


> 13 inch crappie. hopefully, cj brown will deliver. if not then deer creek , if not then rocky fork, if not then paint creek, if not then caesar creek , if not then cowan, if not then acton, if not then east fork, if not then deer creek, if not then delaware , if not then alum. i am stuck at 12.5. i really don't mind being stuck at 12.5. spring is in 6 weeks. looks like another winter with no ice fishing. this years goal is a 13 in crappie for a fish ohio button. retirement is wonderful. this fishing site is a favorite. all of you old guys are a treasure. i thank you for your contributions to this site. i fished 113 days on the water in 2012. i used many of your suggestions and was rewarded. i thank you.


Not bragging, but I got two 13 inch black crappie within ten minutes at a large pond last spring using a 1/4 oz. Joe's Fly, not deliberately designed for crappie but very effective. I was fishing for LM, but these were a nice surprise.


----------



## nturner (Mar 11, 2012)

My goal for the year is to catch my first muskie. I would be content with that. Good luck to all and have a great year!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm going BIG! I want to catch a 70+ pound Bluecat, and put the wife on one around 50 pounds.lol 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

2013 fishing goals:

1) Finish top 3 in my small club (CincyBass)
2) Finish in the money 5 times
3) Catch a keeper bass on a crank bait I made. Lure making newbie here.
4) Fish with one angler I have yet to fish with
5) Stay happily married and employed. Yes this is fishing related.
6) Catch 5 bass on football jigs I made
7) Wade fish a local river at least once (mostly a lake fisher here)
8) Fish one new lake
9) Fish shaky heads LESS
10) Catch at least one mess of crappie (mostly bass fisher here)

Above all I expect to enjoy the fishing and the outdoors. I wish all of you a fantastic 2013 and if you ever see a red/silver Triton 180 Premiere (not that common) with 150 merc stop me and say howdy. Oh and tell me where the big ones are biting too..

Bryan (CincyFisher)


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Just to have more time to enjoy on the water, other obligations took away more time than I liked in 2012 (less looking at fish in the lab and more looking at fish on my line)


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

My 2013 Goal is to be better at fishing open water. I am really good when it comes to structure but when I have to fish open water I am lost.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Target a new species of fish (looking at sauger). Learn a new "big" body of water (Cowan). Also want to catch bass on couple different techniques that I've never had luck or tried before.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

QueticoMike said:


> Fish as much as I can and enjoy every minute of it.


I think you should take a year off backpack in europe and let me use your creek holes. I will take care of them for you. Promise


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Britam05 said:


> I think you should take a year off backpack in europe and let me use your creek holes. I will take care of them for you. Promise


I'm sure if you fished the Stillwater for 38 years like I have fished the GMR you will figure it out like I did. There is nothing special about the sections of the GMR I fish, I just learned where those sections are the most productive during a certain part of the season, different water levels, water temps, what they are feeding on, what lure to throw, and how to present the lure. Nothing more to it. Fish every day and learn something new during each outing and 30 years later you'll have it all figured out. Actually I wish I had it all figured out after 38 years but I am still learning. If you don't learn something new each day you might as well be dead.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

I understand. I really am surprised at how much I learned in my first season. Branching out from the Greenville Creek to larger waters was an achievement in its self. Now planning a trip to the AuSable in April. I thought I had patterns down for some part until coldness set in then I became completely lost again. But I look forward of the challenges each season and condition brings to the waters that I wade. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Fish Ohio Master Angler
Fish more with my granddaughter 
Get her into a fish that will get her a Fish Ohio pin


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

We are planning on moving back to Canada this year. So my goals will be to learn new local waters (specifically the Niagara River), how to pattern and target various trout and salmon species, target pike more regularly and get a boat again.


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

Force myself to make time to go fishing more. Not the easiest with 3 kids, a wife and full time job. I really want a fish Ohio this year, but I'll be satisfied with just simply becoming a better fisherman this year. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishmonster11 (Jul 5, 2009)

As many have said...the elusive 20 inch smallie
And i'd like to get an 18 incher on the fly too...wouldnt complain though if the 20 incher decided to take my fly


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I want to get my 7 year old excited about fishing bigger water than local ponds and not care about the time between bites. I want to get my 4 y.o. into fishing more at the local ponds, and I want my 3 y.o.'s to experience fishing on their own no9t just holding a pole and having me do the work.

I want my wife to catch a big anything so we can share fishing much more as a family.

And for me, I want to catch a bass over 6lbs, a flathead or Blue over 10lbs (or at all) and finally go out on lake Erie on a boat to fish.

If only my wishes for the boys come true then I'll be a lucky Dad and you won't hear a single complaint from me!

A

P.S. I hope every OGF member has at least one completely mind blowing day fishing that we can all share in!

Mr. A


----------



## LeeWoolery (Jan 9, 2013)

Hope to fish more this season than in years past...like to break 70# for flathead catfish and 40# for carp.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

LeeWoolery said:


> Hope to fish more this season than in years past...like to break 70# for flathead catfish and 40# for carp.


Good Luck and welcome to OGF Lee.


----------

